# This WWII Soldier Liberated a Whole Town By Himself, But Most Canadians Still Don't Know His Name



## MULTIZ321 (May 7, 2018)

This WWII Soldier Liberated a Whole Town By Himself, But Most Canadians Still Don't Know His Name
By Monique Scotti/ National Online Journalist/ Global News/ globalnews.ca


"Most soldiers would probably have gone home after the first explosion claimed their left eye.

It was the dying months of the Second World War and Hitler was losing, but Canadian troops were still pressing into the Netherlands — wet, cold and under fire. Losing an eye was a pretty easy ticket out of there. And for anyone who did stay, a second blast tossing them 15 feet in the air like a ragdoll, breaking their back and both ankles, would have sealed the deal.

But Léo Major was no ordinary soldier...."







Richard


----------



## CanuckTravlr (May 12, 2018)

Very interesting story.  I had never heard of Léo Major before...and I consider myself a bit of an amateur Canadian military historian!!  Another relatively unsung hero.  Both my father and father-in-law were veterans of the campaigns in Normandy and the Netherlands...one in the RCAF, the other in the Canadian Army.  They, like Léo and many WWII vets, did not talk much about their experiences during the war.  Most of them only started to speak about them in the later years of their lives.  May they all RIP...lest we forget!  Thank you for posting this, Richard.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 13, 2018)

I am of Dutch descent and I am Canadian Born.  I have never heard of this story, but then again my family is not from Zwolle, nor have I ever been there.  Even though I have to Nederlands about 5 times. 

Interesting read.


----------



## am1 (May 19, 2018)

Great man and story.  Should be in the lounge for everyone to see.


----------



## pedro47 (May 20, 2018)

Richard, thanks for sharing this great story on an unknown Canadian national hero and a WWII Hero.

This is a great story for the movie industry or PBS to share with the world.


----------



## Ironwood (May 24, 2018)

Being Canadian with late parents, both of whom served for Canada during WWll I had heard the story but it was gone from memory. He was awarded the distinguished conduct medal for heroism in both WWll and the Korean war, the latter for holding a key hill named little Gibraltar... alone!


----------

